# Housebreaking



## CCSE (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello! :biggrin:

My pup turns 3months old today, and I live in an apartment with no backyard. She's going for her 3rd vaccination next week, so in the mean time I cant bring her out. I wont be able to bring her out all the time to do her business as well, as I stay on the 9th floor and I can only bring her for walks twice a day - once in the morning, and once in the night, because I wont be home during the day due to school.

I think she has grasp the idea of going to the toilet as she does go there every once in awhile. I praise her and give her treats when she does it. I do direct her there when she goes to the wrong area (I carry her there sometimes), and she does have accidents in the house. When she pee-pooped in the wrong areas, I used to make noises so she'd stop and bring her to the toilet, but she couldnt control it all the way and pee-pooped on me so I've stopped doing that. Instead, I'd just say a stern 'No' with my index finger pointing at her, then simply walk away without giving her attention. Sometimes she'd then run to the toilet to do her next business, but sometimes she wouldn't. She doesn't go back to the same spot unless I dont clean the area properly. 

I could use some help here and would greatly appreciate it :biggrin:
I'm quite tired of cleaning up after her :frown: 

To side track abit, recently she's been biting my dad's wooden bookcase, and she's eaten abit of the paper covering. I tried boucing a ball against it (not hitting her) to discourage her but it doesn't work. She's teething now, and I've provided her with a range of toys but I think she's bored of it?? Just yesterday the servicing man came in, and he said he owned 8 dogs before and used physical punishment to train them and thus they were very obedient. I didn't agree with him, stating that I believe in positive reinenforcement, and wouldnt the dogs be listening out of fear? Why would you want your best friend to fear you? But I was so frustrated and tired today (Due to sleepless nights) .. I said 'No' and put my hand around her muzzle so she'd stop. It worked after awhile, and she no longer bites it.. but do you think thats wrong? :frown:


----------



## CCSE (Feb 25, 2010)

I think I found my solution! 
She bit it again and I sprayed some non-toxic solution onto it and she walked away


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

CCSE said:


> She's going for her 3rd vaccination next week, so in the mean time I cant bring her out.


You can definately take her outside to go potty before all vaccs are given. Have you taken her outside at all? The longer you wait to take her out, and the longer you let her get away with going potty inside, the more she will think that's exactly what you *want* her to do, therefore, it will be hard to break her of the habit.



CCSE said:


> I wont be able to bring her out all the time to do her business as well, as I stay on the 9th floor and I can only bring her for walks twice a day - once in the morning, and once in the night, because I wont be home during the day due to school.


Plenty of peole have dogs and work full time, don't feel bad about that for a second. BUT, a puppy definately does need to go out more than twice a day. She won't be able to hold it that long, and will be left with no choice but to go potty inside, and unless someone can make it home midday to take her out, it will be incredibly difficult to ever get the concept through to her. Potty breaks don't necessarily have to be full on walks. I walk my three month old oce per day, but we probably take about 10 potty breaks "just in case" throughout the day, and as a result, we've had a grand total of ONE "accident" (totally my fault, I wasn't watching her) and one crate accident (she was sick with giardia and couldnt exctly help it.)

In short: the ket to quick potty training is setting them up for success, and not letting the accidents take place. 




CCSE said:


> I think she has grasp the idea of going to the toilet as she does go there every once in awhile.


What is "the toilet" for her?
If it's the wee wee pads I'm thinking you might want to try getting someone to come take her out midday. While the pads might not be awful now, she is going to grow, and are her eliminations. I think it's better to just train them that inside, pad or not, is not the potty place. 




CCSE said:


> When she pee-pooped in the wrong areas, I used to make noises so she'd stop and bring her to the toilet, but she couldnt control it all the way and pee-pooped on me so I've stopped doing that.


Unfortunately, that's just part of raising a puppy. Puppies are gross, and not for the easily grossed out! lol. You'll want to scoop her up IMMEDIATELY and take her where you want her to go. Out of habit I tend to say "outside!" when I scoop mine up. To help with the uncontrolable elimination on the way, I tend to tuck their tails under their bottom as i scoop them up. Mine all have docked tails, be just by tucking the nub, it helps with the getting stuff on you part. This is the one thing you'll want to be very consistent with. You can't expect her to go in one place, when you let her go in many.



CCSE said:


> I could use some help here and would greatly appreciate it :biggrin:
> I'm quite tired of cleaning up after her :frown:


Ahhh puppyhood! lol. I totally hear that one. I feel like the second my Boxer was trained we added a cocker, they are so much work, and it is SO easily to get fed up with it every now and then. 
Just remind yourself that she is a baby and still figuring out what is okay and what's not. You are the parent, and need to make the boundaries clear. I'm sure in no time you'll sit and look at her and wonder when she became a dog and no longer a puppy. 




CCSE said:


> To side track abit, recently she's been biting my dad's wooden bookcase, and she's eaten abit of the paper covering.


She shouldn't be left unattended at this age, someone should always be there to correct the behavior, or she should be in a safe area like a crate, to prevent it. When she does it, just distract her with a toy. Luckily, puppies are easily distracted.



CCSE said:


> I didn't agree with him, stating that I believe in positive reinenforcement, and wouldnt the dogs be listening out of fear? Why would you want your best friend to fear you?


This is EXACTLY right. Don't resort to punnishment like that! Stick with positive and the bond you make with her will be incredible. Like I said, it's really easy to jus plain get fed up sometimes. (I fully admit that on occasion I have had to just put our puppy outside for a half hour or so because I can't take it anymore, unfortunately this isn't an option for you, but maybe a crate is) Just keep telling yourself she's a baby. 



Good luck! Housebreaking can be a huge pain sometimes, but it's so worth the effort when you have a dog so enjoyable to live with at the end of it all. Being consistent now will pay off in the long run.:biggrin:


----------



## CCSE (Feb 25, 2010)

I've no idea how to multi-quote the message, so I hope the reply wont be in a mess!

The only time she's ever been out was when I took her back from the breeders and when I brought her for a joy ride in the car (She ended up sleeping)
I thought of bringing her out, but I've asked a few of the dog people I know and they adviced me to keep her in before her 3rd vacc. 

I cant bring her down after she wakes up, finish playing, after eating, before she sleeps so i bring her to our toilet instead.

I tried using newspaper in the past but she ended up biting it and lying on it. Thus I dont use them anymore, except in her cage/playpen(I dont use a crate). It helps in the night and when no one's home, and she's learnt to use it. In the day, she gets full excess to the house(except our bedrooms till she's fully housebroken) and as im having holidays now, i'm always keeping an eye on her. I usually know when she wants to potty as she loses interest in everything and starts smelling the ground excessively (not that she isnt alr..)
The toilet is the actual toilet that we all use to do our business. hehe. 

I agree! My brothers are disgusted and NEVER helps me in cleaning up after her!! 
Noted :biggrin: I will try the tail tucking technique on her next accident! Cause I read in a book that when the pup goes to the correct place, we praise her excessively and give her treats. When she doesnt, she dont get those. So i think the pup would rather choose to go to the correct place instead. Not sure if thats right..

Haha! Yes, I think thats something every puppy parent goes through. I have to always calm myself down before cleaning her poop and pee by telling myself that these few months of hardwork will pay off in the long run! I heard that pups only become fully housebroken at 6months of age, thats quite a long way to go!!

I was glued to the tv when it happened, hehe. I distract her with a toy and she comes play with it, then she gets bored and goes back to the same place! Thankfully i found a deterrent(non-toxic spray) to it alr! 

Haha, yes! I think having a pup really brings out the responsibility and patience in you! 
Thank you for the advice!!
She's sleeping under the computer table looking cute as Im typing this, it's so hard to stay mad at her!! (Not that I think I should!)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh boy, full run of the place while you're gone? That's just asking for trouble! I'd recommend getting a good crate for her or an exercise pen and confining her more than that! That way she learns how to hold it in when she has to go potty because she won't want to go potty in her area where she's confined to it. It will also keep her from chewing on things you don't want her to. I'd also recommend litter box training her. It might sound weird for a dog, but I've had a ton of people with small dogs in apartments try it and they say it works great! This will give her a very specific and easy to clean up place to do her business rather than just on the bathroom floor. You also need to get a good enzyme cleaning spray that takes up all the enzymes she's left behind from pee-pooping in other parts of the house. 

I think you're right about the positive vs. negative reinforcement training techniques, I'm sure that guy's dogs are terrified of him and that's why they listen so well. 

And finally, your dog is so adorable! Look at that face! I love her! :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

What I've heard is a good way to train dogs to go outside when they're pad trained is to slowly move the pads towards the door, and once she's gotten the hang of moving closer and closer to the door, put it right outside of the door, and further and further until you've moved it into the spot where you will want her to go potty.

And yes, crate training is a godsend. XD


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

crate's have been mentioned by several people, but I"ll chime in also. I cannot *imagine* training a puppy w/out using a crate. 
Seamus is going on 3 years old now, he *loves* his crate. I just tell him "go to your room"...he runs right into his crate.:biggrin:


----------



## CCSE (Feb 25, 2010)

>rannmiller
Nono, when Im at home! Im home all the time now so I can keep an eye on her, but I was thinking of not using her cage anymore when she's trained and fully housebroken and instead use a basket?? Thats a great idea, but i tried putting a tray down (not a proper litterbox) laid with newspapers, she lies and bites both of them  I heard that shreading papers and tissues are kind of a schnauzer thing as well. But I guess there's no harm trying again, i can spray the deterrent at the sides!! I could try, what brands do you recommend?

I think so too!! He even told me that his "playing" is putting his legs between the dog's neck and watch them struggle out - which is impossible to?!! I kind of pity his dogs. 

Hehe, thank you  Your dog is so shiny!! Love it!

p.s She just pooped, and I tried the tray method, she runs away from it!! 

>xxshaelxx 
I cant do that, my neighbours will kill me!! X.X I can only move the spot to the bathroom, hehe. 

>StdPoo Dad 
What a smart boy! Initially I wanted to buy a crate too, but the shop assistant recommended the cage since she was still young and havent been housebroken yet!


----------



## Beans. (May 14, 2010)

If she is still teething, an awesome trick for her to stop biting furniture is to get a rope (un-dyed) and wet it, and put it in the freezer. Once it's frozen, give it to her. It helps A TON!


----------

